# keloid scar treatment



## strick88@gmail.com (Apr 3, 2014)

Dr is using a laser treatment for keloid scars. Any suggestions on what CPT code to use? Currently the cpt used is 17110. Thank you!!!


----------



## Texascoder64 (Apr 6, 2014)

17110 is the only CPT that I know to use as well.  Some ins carriers may deny for the scar dx.  Make sure documentation supports medical necessity (i.e, painful scar).


----------

